# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  nghiên cứu đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online uy tín số 1 tại miền bắc

## vuducvip

_Đánh lô đề trực tuyến nghiên cứu thống kê_
2/ Giá trị thực của một điểm Đánh đề online  là bao nhiêu?
Hôm nọ ngồi trà đá tớ có thấy một thằng nó bốc phét là nhà nó mẹ nó làm Đánh đề online  to lắm, ghi Đánh đề online  tòan 21 nghìn một điểm. nhà mẹ mày ở đâu tao đến ghi cho bằng hết 100 mặt số xem có vỡ lòi cả nợ ra không.
Hãy thử tính xem giá trị thực (giá trị thấp nhất) của một điểm Đánh đề online  là bao nhiêu nhé.
Giả sử tôi đánh 100 con Đánh đề online , mỗi con 1 điểm.
=> chắc chắn tôi sẽ ăn được đúng 27 điểm Đánh đề online . Tính ra tiền là 27x8 = 216 nghìn.
Gọi x là giá trị của 1 điểm Đánh đề online . => Tiền chủ Đánh đề online  thu vào của tôi là 100x.
Vì chủ Đánh đề online  đéo thể lỗ được, nên tiền nó thu vào sẽ phải lớn hơn tiền nó trả cho tôi, tức là 100x > 216 ---> Suy ra x=21.6 nghìn.
Vậy 1 điểm Đánh đề online  thấp nhất là 21.6 nghìn. Chủ nào tính Đánh đề online  là 21.6 thì sẽ hòa vốn. Không chừng đen thì âm nặng.
Chỗ rẻ nhất ghi Đánh đề online  tôi được biết lf 22.2, chứ chưa có chỗ nào tôi thấy ghi dưới 20 cả. Thường thường phang 100 điểm mà ghi có 22.5 đã được cho là rẻ rồi.
3/ Không nên đánh Đánh đề online  xiên. Nên đánh đề hơn.
Cũng từ cái xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  mà tính ra được:
xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  xiên 2 = 0.2376 mũ 2=0.05648= 5.64%.
Ăn đề xác suất là 1%, bỏ 1 ăn 70, vậy với cái xác suất 5.64% này bỏ 1 bét cũng phải ăn 12. Mà thực tế chỉ cho ăn có 10.
Tương tự: xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  xiên 3= 0.2376 mũ 3 = 1.34% --> Bỏ 1 ăn phải tầm 55, nó cho ăn có 40.
xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  xiên 4= 0.2376 mũ 4 = 0.319% --> Bỏ 1 ăn tầm 220, nó cho ăn có 100.
Xiên càng nhiều thì càng thiệt. Đánh mẹ đề cho nó công bằng. Tất nhiên nếu ai có 5 nghìn trong túi mà tối muốn lên HALE chơi thì làm con xiên 5, xiên 6 cũng ổn.
Cầu là gì: = Là một thứ nối liền hai cái gì đó
Cầu Đề xuất hiện khi nào? = Khi Kết quả mở thưởng đã hoàn thành và giải đặc biệt có liên quan đến một số đối tượng con số lân cận.
Một ngày có bao nhiêu cầu chạy? = cũng nhiều nhiều,
Cái gì làm cầu chạy, cầu gãy? = Bàn tay
Cầu tạo ra nhằm mục đích gì?: Đây là điểm mấu chốt - = Cầu làm cho người chơi yên tâm về mặt tâm lý (Tin tưởng và trao tiền cho chủ Đánh đề online )
Bài toán đơn giản mà hiệu quả:
Tổng tiền đánh chạm các cầu số 1,2,3,4,5 = X VNĐ, được tổng hợp trước giờ mở giải
Khi nhận được các vụ đánh lớn, các chủ Đánh đề online  vẫn ôm hết;
Họ có biết Đề về bao nhiêu không? - = Không biết (Vì đây là bí mật quốc gia, họ mà biết được thì còn nói làm gì);
Họ phải đẩy đi, đẩy đi đâu? - = Không biết
Tổng tiền Cầu 1,2,3,4 = 99% * X
Vậy tiền cầu 5 = 1%*X
Đề về theo cầu 5
Lợi nhuận = 99%*X - 1%*X*70 lần = 30%; (Không có cái này thì tồn tại làm sao được)
Ha ha, Cầu vẫn chạy, mai lại tiếp tục xuống tiền;
Chỉ một vài cá nhân mà thôi, còn khối ông "Chóng mặt, va đầu vào tường, suýt tai biến mạch máu lão"
Kết luận:
Cầu nối liền hai bờ sông ngay dưới chân ta, đoạn đường phía trước có sông hay không, có cầu nữa hay không phải đi đến đó mới biết được. Nó làm ta vừa đi, vừa suy nghĩ, vừa chờ đợi. Nó tạo cho ta trên 50% niềm tin là "Có" (Vì thình thoảng vẫn thấy xuất hiện mà)
Nhưng không bao giờ người ta bỏ ra nhiều tiền để xây một cái cầu đâu. Vì : Thu - Chi không đảm bảo lợi nhuận.
"CacMac đã nói: "Lợi nhuận đạt 100% thì bảo nó treo cổ bố nó lên nó cũng làm"; Vậy mình là ai nhỉ; Hu hu, sợ quá.
Tóm lại chúng ta đang đi làm việc cho kẻ thù man rợ mà không biết; Chúng đã Tương kế - Tựu kế hàng bao năm nay rồi; Chúng ta tin vào cầu thì cầu sẽ chạy, nhưng toàn "Cầu Khỉ" thôi;
Giải pháp:
Không nên đánh nhiều tiền (Cơ bản nhất)
Mục đích:
1/ Đánh giảm mạnh vào Tổng lợi nhuận của kẻ thù, gây khó khăn về kinh tế mà chúng vẫn sử dụng để đảm bảo cho việc bảo tồn "hệ thống nhân sự tính toán và sảo trả", vì không có kinh phí;
2/ Làm cắt giảm cơ hội mua chuộc kq do một số thành phần xấu cấu kết với nhau; vì lượng tiền có đáng kể gì đâu mà mua chuộc;
3/......
Mục đích quan trọng nhất: Làm cho chúng mất hết hứng thú chăn dắt chúng ta theo kiểm như thế này; Cái hứng thú này do chúng ta tạo ra -Vì ta trao cho nó nhiều tiền quá, nó sướng và nó sẽ "Thông minh" hơn trong khâu tính toán;
Một số lưu ý:
1/ Khi cay cú người ta không sáng suốt về lý trí, dễ bị mù quáng. Vậy cần phải giữ cho mình một tâm lý ổn định để nhận định sự việc được sát thực.
2/ Đã trót đánh mất nhiều nên bình tĩnh, tự tin, không "Khát nước";
3/ Vừa chơi nhỏ lẻ, vừa theo dõi diễn biến
4/ Đừng tham vọng "Đập chết chủ Đánh đề online ", vì phải làm thế nào nó mới chết?, Phải đánh nhiều tiền để nếu trúng thì kết quả được nhân nên nhiều lần. Ta sai lầm nhất ở điểm này; Đây là yếu tố tối quan trọng để chúng tranh thủ cơ hội làm giàu chứ không chết.
Chào thân ái và quyết thắng!"
Về kinh nghiệm đánh Đánh đề online   thì qua học hỏi kinh nghiệm và theo dõi mình nhận thấy:
1/ Để ý giải đặc biệt của ngày thứ 3 hàng tuần, con số giữa sẽ về đầu hoặc đít trong tuần sau, chịu khó nuôi là sẽ chén.
VD: ngày thứ 3 - 21/7 giải đặc biệt là 07396 ---> trong tuần sau có đề: 38 và 36
2/ Đề ngày hôm sau 99% có số đã xuất hiện ở giải 7 của ngày hôm trước.
3/ Tổng của 2 số cuối giải đặc biệt ngày thứ 2, sẽ về đầu hoặc đít đề của tuần sau.
VD: ngày thứ 2 - 20/7 giải đặc biệt 54179 = 7+9 = 16 (lấy số 6 như chơi 3 cây) ---> tuần sau ngày 1/8 đề về 36 <--- nuôi đề đầu 6- đít 6 là ăn chắc trong tuần sau.
Với 1 số kinh nghiệm của mình, tham khảo thêm kinh nghiệm đánh bạch thủ và những tiếng kết của 1 số ae, hàng ngày mình thêm chút linh tính là vẫn có thể rút ra được 2-3 cặp số đẹp để đánh lớn và ăn lớn.
Tất nhiên, như đã nói Đánh đề online   phụ thuộc vào Duyên và linh tính đối với con số mình chọn, cầu phà chỉ để thêm tự tin mà thôi, đánh vui vẻ 2-3 con thì dễ ăn, chứ cày to thì rất dễ âm vào máu. cầu thường hay đứt vào ngày Chủ nhật, nên cũng hết sức chú ý, và đặc biệt khuyên ae không nên nuôi Đánh đề online  gan. Đánh đề online  gan có 2 loại dài ngày và ngắn ngày, kỉ lục hiện giờ là con Đánh đề online  16 với 43 ngày mới ra vào năm 2008 thì phải, nhưng có những con Đánh đề online   gan ngắn ngày tuần nào gần như cũng về như con 42 mình đã nói ở trên.
Tỉnh táo để có được linh cảm tốt nhất, xuống tay là nghĩ ngay đến lĩnh tiền chứ đừng có run, đã cảm thấy cóng thì không được tham, ăn hay không ăn đừng quá lăn tăn.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, web choi lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, site danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi lo uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

